# 528i Vs 530



## BMW528i_Bilal (Jan 17, 2005)

*japanese Automakers*


----------



## Kaari (Sep 14, 2004)

BMW528i_Bilal said:


> I love the way the German carmakers are coming out with better refined cars with more power and more interior space. I sat in the new 5 series today, it was more confortable than the E39, and i am about 6'4 310lbs(Big Guy  ) . BMW, Mercedes-Benz, Volkswagen, and Audi are coming out with new model changes for 2006. They all look amazing to me, and so elegant and prestigous. Leave the automakers going awwwwwww :jawdrop: :jawdrop: .


There is the other side to this.. arguement...

Look at Infinity, Acura, even Nissan- all of them are coming out with better performing cars with powerful engines-

Look at the new G35 it pulls close to 300 horses.. same with acura.. and both have options for sports tuned suspensions... Interiors are well designed... Now thats a lot of power for those cars.. and trust me these cars can pull hard... and their reliablity is well known...... .. the JAPs know exactly where they are going with automobiles.. infact I don't remember when but carsanddrive wrote an article comparing the new G35, BMW, and 3-4 other cars.. guess who was at top.. G35- then BMW.. (if anyone has a link plz please post it) and followed the rest of the pack- I think its all for the better.. keeps the competition in prespective.


----------



## BMW528i_Bilal (Jan 17, 2005)

We will see in a few years, who's the winner. The Europeans are coming out with far more powerful cars, and safety features.


----------



## Kaari (Sep 14, 2004)

BMW528i_Bilal said:


> We will see in a few years, who's the winner. The Europeans are coming out with far more powerful cars, and safety features.


Let the games begin


----------



## gerchy (Aug 7, 2004)

BMW528i_Bilal said:


> BMW 528I 0-100KM - 7.8seconds (Automatic), BMW 530I 7.1 seconds (Automatic) not much of a difference.


Not quite true ... 

The both 2.8 liter engines: M52 B28 and M52TU B28, accelerate the car from 0-100km/h in 7.5 seconds (8,8s with auto transmission) and 530i with M54 B30 engine does that in 7.1 seconds (7.6s -530iA).

The earlier 528i with M52 B28 engines (12/1995 - 09/1998) has max. torque at 3950 rpm and max. power at 5300 rpm.

M52TU B28 with bi-vanos has torque at 3500 min-1 (like 525i and 530i) and max. power at 5500 rpm.

I have collected all the technical information at http://www.ge39.com/tehnical.htm - just in case someone will need to know anything. :thumbup:


----------



## BMW528i_Bilal (Jan 17, 2005)

gerchy said:


> Not quite true ...
> 
> The both 2.8 liter engines: M52 B28 and M52TU B28, accelerate the car from 0-100km/h in 7.5 seconds (8,8s with auto transmission) and 530i with M54 B30 engine does that in 7.1 seconds (7.6s -530iA).
> 
> ...


its variable, my source had said the the 00 528i does zero sixty automatic in 7.8seconds

"Freedom from vibration is an inherent benefit of inline-6 engines, and the 528i's 2.8-liter is one of the best of the breed. It delivers great performance. BMW claims the 528i with manual gearbox can accelerate from 0-60 mph in 7.0 seconds, 7.7 seconds with the automatic."

http://www.nctd.com/review-drive.cfm?Vehicle=2000_BMW_5 Series&ReviewID=583

and i asked my dealer, just to be sure and it too said around 7.7-7.8seconds 0-100km.


----------



## Kaari (Sep 14, 2004)

BMW528i_Bilal said:


> its variable, my source had said the the 00 528i does zero sixty automatic in 7.8seconds
> 
> "Freedom from vibration is an inherent benefit of inline-6 engines, and the 528i's 2.8-liter is one of the best of the breed. It delivers great performance. BMW claims the 528i with manual gearbox can accelerate from 0-60 mph in 7.0 seconds, 7.7 seconds with the automatic."
> 
> ...


Hey tell me a little bit more about 2.8 liter engine and its redline. Does the engine break- if you try to exeed the limit.. or it does let you pass it-


----------



## BMW528i_Bilal (Jan 17, 2005)

Kaari said:


> Hey tell me a little bit more about 2.8 liter engine and its redline. Does the engine break- if you try to exeed the limit.. or it does let you pass it-


Well, Karri my BMW 528i is Automatic, the redline im guessing would be 5500-6500rpm, cuz the 193hp performs at 5500rpm, and i don't think the engine would break. These cars are made for high reving performance. I really miss driving manual, my 318i that i drove regualrly before i bought this was very fun to drive, and pushed that car to the limits even the red line, and it performed beautifully. I never tried the manual function on my steptronic transmission, because i don't know how to do it, without the clutch :dunno:

By the way Karri, what year is your 528i, and you mentioned you almost bought 530i, 2001+ model, or 1990-1995 model 530?


----------



## BMW528i_Bilal (Jan 17, 2005)

The 2.8 litre in-line 6 engine is used in the 328i, the 528i, and 728i, and oh yes the z3 models prior to 2001. This engine is one of the best engines for BMW. It gives you Performance and fuel economy at the same time, which is a want these days with high gas prices.


----------



## gerchy (Aug 7, 2004)

BMW528i_Bilal said:


> its variable, my source had said the the 00 528i does zero sixty automatic in 7.8seconds





BMW528i_Bilal said:


> BMW 528I 0-100KM - 7.8seconds


First you wrote "from 0-100km/h", then "from 0-60 mph". There's a difference my man ... 

The data I have written are directly from the "pressmappe" and from original catalogue.


----------



## Kaari (Sep 14, 2004)

BMW528i_Bilal said:


> By the way Karri, what year is your 528i, and you mentioned you almost bought 530i, 2001+ model, or 1990-1995 model 530?


2000 528i Manual. 
I was looking into some nice 530's but at time i got a very good deal at this one.

Some of the mods I want to do in the near future:
CDV clutch upgrade.
Clear panel brake / clear side indicator lights​
Now perfomance wise.. the car is excellent. The road feel is something that i haven't experienced in any other car. I think you would have really enjoyed a manual in the car you have.


----------



## BMW528i_Bilal (Jan 17, 2005)

Kaari said:


> 2000 528i Manual.
> I was looking into some nice 530's but at time i got a very good deal at this one.
> 
> Some of the mods I want to do in the near future:
> ...


wow we have the same year end models, does yours have the sports pkg, and what colour is yours? Mines Black/Black with the steptronic transmission, and the premium pkg.


----------



## Kaari (Sep 14, 2004)

BMW528i_Bilal said:


> wow we have the same year end models, does yours have the sports pkg, and what colour is yours? Mines Black/Black with the steptronic transmission, and the premium pkg.


Mine is: 2000 528i ZPP,ZSP, ZCW
Color: Antracite Gray
Mileage: 31,000 K
Interior color Gray


----------



## Paul A (May 12, 2003)

I went from a '98 528i to a '03 530i and I would have to say that the 530 is quite a bit livelier around town. The added torque makes a difference and there is no doubt it accelerates more quickly. I thought the difference was noticeable. On the highway they are very similar cars, and that is to say great cars. :thumbup:


----------



## Kaari (Sep 14, 2004)

Paul A said:


> I went from a '98 528i to a '03 530i and I would have to say that the 530 is quite a bit livelier around town. The added torque makes a difference and there is no doubt it accelerates more quickly. I thought the difference was noticeable. On the highway they are very similar cars, and that is to say great cars. :thumbup:


Is it an auto/manual?
How about fuel economy?


----------



## bim530mer (Nov 1, 2004)

*my 530*

hi,
I have got a 2003 530iA. It is a nice car with little glitches that gets on me sometimes...
The car is quick in the 0-60 range (I would always ask for a quicker accl).. anyway... from what people say... I though that German cars are very quick accelerating after 60... when I found out that even 4 cyl Camries can pull harder next to you in the range of 60-100... I am disappointed...

Any comments...


----------



## FenPhen (Jan 13, 2004)

bim530mer said:


> I have got a 2003 530iA. ...even 4 cyl Camries can pull harder next to you in the range of 60-100... I am disappointed... Any comments...


The current 4-cylinder Camry makes 160 hp (@ 5700 rpm) / 163 ft-lbs (@ 4000 rpm). Your car makes 225 hp (@ 5900 rpm) / 214 ft-lbs (@ 3500 rpm).

Use Sport Mode. Use manual mode to drop a few gears. Use the kickdown button (floor it all the way down). And make sure your car's oil is warmed up after say 15 minutes of driving before pushing hard.


----------



## bim530mer (Nov 1, 2004)

*I did*



FenPhen said:


> The current 4-cylinder Camry makes 160 hp (@ 5700 rpm) / 163 ft-lbs (@ 4000 rpm). Your car makes 225 hp (@ 5900 rpm) / 214 ft-lbs (@ 3500 rpm).
> 
> Use Sport Mode. Use manual mode to drop a few gears. Use the kickdown button (floor it all the way down). And make sure your car's oil is warmed up after say 15 minutes of driving before pushing hard.


I did my friend... it is just that Camry was manual... and I think he made it into red line... what do you say about Maximas... ?


----------



## Paul A (May 12, 2003)

Kaari said:


> Is it an auto/manual?
> How about fuel economy?


The 528 was a manual. The 530 is a step. On fuel economy I can't remember. I had a 330Ci in between. The 530 is quite a bit thirstier than the 330.

A little off topic here but one of my partners bought an X5 with the 3 liter motor. Brutal performance! Nothing like 1150 lbs. more than my 530 to turn a good motor into a slug. :thumbdwn:


----------



## Kaari (Sep 14, 2004)

Paul A said:


> The 528 was a manual. The 530 is a step. On fuel economy I can't remember. I had a 330Ci in between. The 530 is quite a bit thirstier than the 330.
> 
> A little off topic here but one of my partners bought an X5 with the 3 liter motor. Brutal performance! Nothing like 1150 lbs. more than my 530 to turn a good motor into a slug. :thumbdwn:


See this is one thing I love about my 528i. The fuel Economy. It give me around 430Miles in city on a full tank! Now pretty soon we are going to be hitting 3 dollars per gallon of fuel. With those prices.. if i am a fraction of a second slower.. its justifiable.. don't you agree?


----------

